# Остеохондроз 2 период



## marina_g09 (18 Июн 2018)

Проблемы со спиной беспокоят с детства. Боли между лопаток сидя за партой для меня обычное дело. Сейчас мне 31 год. В 2014 году, после физ.нагрузки заболела поясница. Заболела не очень сильно, терпимо, но боли были постоянные, ноющие. Сделала рентген ПОП заключение - гиперлордоз и нарушение осанки. МРТ-патологий не выявлено, отправили проверять почки. Почки в норме. А поясница продолжает болеть. 

Обезболивающие мази приносят легкое облегчение. В 2015 году родила второго ребенка. Кстати, во время беременности я забыла про боль в пояснице... ))) Но после родов боль быстро вернулась. Сейчас, проходя обследование у невролога по поводу головокружения (пьяного состояния) и панических атак, направили меня на обследования. МРТ головного мозга - без патологий. Холтер, ЭХО КГ, кровь, биохимия - везде норма. УЗДГ шейных сосудов выявили снижение кровотока (подробнее в прилагаемых документах).

Поставлен диагноз: Нейроциркуляторная дистония по смешанному типу. Синдромы вертебробазилярной недостаточности. Вестибуломозжечковый синдром. Назначили лечение сосудистыми препаратами, Актовегин, Цитофлавин, Танакан. Не помогло!!! Голова такая же пьяная и осталась. Теперь направляют меня к остеопату.  Направили на рентген ШОП и за одно на рентген ПОП. Результаты так же в приложениях. Описание рентгенов меня напугало... Неужели за 4 года мой позвоночник так изменился? В 2014 было просто нарушение осанки, а сейчас уже такие изменения? Может ли из-за таких изменений в поясничном отделе постоянно болеть поясница? И шея моя меня пугает! Может ли из-за таких изменений "Ехать" голова? И можно ли это как-то вылечить?

Смогла загрузить фото только снимка ПОП за 2014 год.


----------



## La murr (18 Июн 2018)

@marina_g09, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## marina_g09 (19 Июн 2018)

2018 год


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (20 Июн 2018)

Обычные рентгенограммы. Как и у всех взрослых людей  в ШОП и в ПОП имеются  три "родных брата": остеохондроз, спондилёз и спондилоартроз.
А вот с имеющимися симптомами необходимо тщательно разбираться.Для этого желательно обратиться за помощью к врачу-мануальному терапевту (вертеброневрологу), умеющему работать с мышцами.


----------



## doclega (22 Июн 2018)

Гипермобильность и расщепление дужки.


----------



## marina_g09 (24 Июн 2018)

doclega написал(а):


> Гипермобильность и расщепление дужки.


Расщепление дужки - это врожденное или следствие чего-то? Заранее спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июн 2018)

Врождённое.


----------



## marina_g09 (14 Авг 2018)

Хочу поделиться своим опытом лечения остеохондроза у остеопата. Начну с того, что пришла я к нему с ужасным приступом ПА. От страха думала, что прямо в кабинете и умру... Сейчас смешно вспоминать...))) Ни один врач, который выставил мне диагноз ВСД и прочие там сопутствующие диагнозы не потрудились объяснить что это такое... И только остеопат разъяснил мне, что ВСД, это ни что иное, как НЕВРОЗ! И все мои ПА, это мои НЕРВЫ! Очень ему за это благодарна. После первого сеанса начала читать книги по психологии и т.д. - очень помогает справиться с ПА. Но, поясница здесь вроде бы, как мне казалось, была ни при чем. Второй сеанс был посвящён именно ей-пояснице....вернее -животу!!! Это было очень больно. Слезы из глаз. Напряжение снимал 30 минут... Но, когда я встала со стола и начала обуваться...а боли нет... Это такой кайф!!! Никогда не поверила бы, что поясница может болеть из-за напряжения в животе... В общем прошли мы 4 сеанса. 1. Перестала (почти) болеть поясница. 2. Стала намного меньше уставать. 3. Выправилась осанка. 4. Стала намного спокойнее. 5. Неожиданно для меня!!! Исправил мне мою косолапость.....))) я не заметила даже...заметил муж.... 
В общем, я довольна. Но, голова моя периодически куда-то начинает ехать... Такое чувство, что глаз не может собрать изображение в кучу. Всё расплывается. Хочу сходить к окулисту. Может это глазное.


----------



## Тт (14 Авг 2018)

@marina_g09, какой чудесный доктор Вам попался! Как Вам повезло). А в каком городе он принимает?


----------

